

A post-capitalist vision of design: happiness, not -only- sales (video) - sleepingbot
http://faircompanies.com/videos/view/a-post-capitalist-visionsign-happiness-not-sales/

======
mikecane
Beautiful. Touchscreens will also change the Internet and designers will have
their work ahead of them.

